
Akshay Venkatesh: A Number Theorist Who Bridges Math and Time - yarapavan
https://www.quantamagazine.org/fields-medalist-akshay-venkatesh-bridges-math-and-time-20180801/
======
QML
This article is one of many in a series covering the recent Fields medal
ceremony.

See more here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17662219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17662219)

